# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool [UAT] Huawei Module Version 3.02 - 3rd August 2020

## mohamed73

*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *Single Activation for All Modules*  *UAT Main Module + UAT FRP Module + UAT Huawei Module + UAT eMMC ISP Module + Upcoming Modules* **    *Uni-Android Tool - UAT - HUAWEI MODULE Version : 3.02*   *Release Notes: *   Huawei Qualcomm :* 
Supported Functions :  EDL Supported functions :*  *Update.APP Direct Flashing**Qualcomm 9008 XML Flashing [Multiple XML Flashing Supported]**Auto detection of Maximum Models**Reset FRP**Format | FRP**Read Pattern**Read Info.**Backup Security**Wipe Security**Restore Security**Read full XML Firmware [rawprogramm + Patch ]**Reset Screen Locks without data loss**Disable Screen Locks without data loss**Fix 9008 Port**Remove Huawei ID**Some minor bug fixed*  *ADB Support Functions :*  *Read Info.**Reset FRP**Format | FRP**Read Pattern**Backup Security**Wipe Security**Restore Security**Reset Screen Locks without data loss**Disable Screen Locks without data loss* *Fastboot Supported Functions :*  *Read Info.**Format | FRP**Wipe Security* ** Huawei Hisilicon Support  *Kirin 620**Kirin 650**Kirin 655**Kirin 658**Kirin 659**Kirin 910**Kirin 920**Kirin 925**Kirin 930**Kirin 935**Kirin 950**Kirin 955**Kirin 960**Kirin 970* *Functions Supported :*  *Read Device Information [Fastboot]**Unlock Bootloader Temp [COM 1.0]**Unlock Bootloader [COM 1.0]**Unlock Bootloader- New Method [COM 1.0]**Reset FRP [ COM 1.0 | Fastboot]* *Flashers :*  *Upgrade Mode Flasher**Hisilicon Multi Files Flashing Support [Upgrade Mode]  New!* *COM 1.0 Board Firmware Flasher**Fastboot Mode Board Firmware Flasher**Fastboot Mode Update.app Direct Flashing**Extractor**Update.app Extraction to XML Firmware**Extract All or Extract Single file from Update.app*   MTP Mode Support   *Functions Supported :*  *Reset FRP  New!* *Disable Screen locks  New!*   MTP Mode Supported Models :   *Ascend XT H1611**Diego DIG-AL00**Diego DIG-L01**Diego DIG-L03**Diego DIG-L21**Diego DIG-L22**Diego DIG-L23**Diego DIG-TL10**DIG-L21**dtab d-01k HDN-L1J**Enjoy 7 Plus TRT-AL00**Enjoy 7 Plus TRT-AL00**Enjoy 7 Plus TRT-AL00A**Enjoy 7 Plus TRT-L01**Enjoy 7 Plus TRT-L02**Enjoy 7 Plus TRT-L03**Enjoy 7 Plus TRT-L21**Enjoy 7 Plus TRT-L22**Enjoy 7 Plus TRT-L23**Enjoy 7 Plus TRT-L53**Enjoy 7 Plus TRT-TL10**Enjoy 7 Plus TRT-TL10**Enjoy 7 Plus TRT-TL10A**Enjoy 7S FIG-AL00**Enjoy 7S FIG-AL10**Enjoy 7S FIG-TL00**Enjoy 7S FIG-TL10**Enjoy 8**Enjoy 8 LDN-AL00**Enjoy 8 LDN-AL10**Enjoy 8 Plus**Enjoy 8 Plus FLA-AL20**Enjoy 8 Plus FLA-L03**Enjoy 8 Plus FLA-L21**Enjoy 8e ATU-AL10**Enjoy 8e ATU-TL10**Florida FLA-AL00**Florida FLA-AL10**Florida FLA-TL00**Florida FLA-TL10**G10 Plus RNE-AL00**G10 RNE-AL00**GR5 BLL-L21**GR5 BLL-L22**GR5 BLL-L22**GR5 KII-L03**GR5 KII-L05**GR5 KII-L21**GR5 KII-L22**GR5 KII-L23**GT3 NMO-L01**GT3 NMO-L02**GT3 NMO-L03**GT3 NMO-L21**GT3 NMO-L22**GT3 NMO-L23**GT3 NMO-L31**GT3 NMO-L51**HOLLY 4 PLUS**Holly 4+ TRT-AL00**Honor 10**Honor 10 COL-AL00**Honor 10 COL-AL10**Honor 10 COL-L29**Honor 10 COL-TL00**Honor 10 COL-TL10**Honor 5A CAM-AL00**Honor 5A CAM-CL00**Honor 5A CAM-L03**Honor 5A CAM-L03E**Honor 5A CAM-L21**Honor 5A CAM-L22**Honor 5A CAM-L23**Honor 5A CAM-L32**Honor 5A CAM-L53**Honor 5A CAM-TL00**Honor 5A CAM-TL00E**Honor 5A CAM-TL00H**Honor 5A CAM-U22**Honor 5A CAM-UL00**Honor 5A CAM-UL00E**Honor 5C NEM-AL00**Honor 5C NEM-AL10**Honor 5C NEM-L21**Honor 5C NEM-L22**Honor 5C NEM-L31**Honor 5C NEM-L51**Honor 5C NEM-TL00**Honor 5C NEM-TL00H**Honor 5C NEM-UL10**Honor 5X KIW-AL10**Honor 5X KIW-AL10G**Honor 5X KIW-AL20**Honor 5X KIW-CL00**Honor 5X KIW-L21**Honor 5X KIW-L22**Honor 5X KIW-L23**Honor 5X KIW-L24**Honor 5X KIW-TL00**Honor 5X KIW-TL00H**Honor 5X KIW-UL00**Honor 6A DLI-AL10**Honor 6A DLI-L22**Honor 6A DLI-L42**Honor 6A DLI-TL20**Honor 6X BLN-AL10**Honor 6X BLN-AL10**Honor 6X BLN-AL10A**Honor 6X BLN-AL10B**Honor 6X BLN-AL10C**Honor 6X BLN-AL20**Honor 6X BLN-L21**Honor 6X BLN-L21**Honor 6X BLN-L21HN**Honor 6X BLN-L22**Honor 6X BLN-L22**Honor 6X BLN-L22HN**Honor 6X BLN-L23**Honor 6X BLN-TL00**Honor 6X BLN-TL10**Honor 6X TL00**Honor 6X TL10**Honor 7 Lite NEM-L21**Honor 7A AUM-AL00**Honor 7A AUM-AL20**Honor 7A AUM-TL00**Honor 7A AUM-TL20**Honor 7A Pro AUM-L29**Honor 7C AUM-L41**Honor 7C LND-AL30**Honor 7C LND-AL40**Honor 7C Pro LND-L29**Honor 7i ATH-AL00**Honor 7i ATH-CL00**Honor 7i ATH-TL00**Honor 7i ATH-TL00H**Honor 7i ATH-UL00**Honor 7i ATH-UL01**Honor 7i ATH-UL06**Honor 7i ATH-UL11**Honor 7i ATH-UL16**Honor 7X BND-AL10**Honor 7X BND-L21**Honor 7X BND-L21**Honor 7X BND-L22**Honor 7X BND-L22* *Honor 7X BND-L24**Honor 7X BND-L24**Honor 7X BND-L31**Honor 7X BND-L32**Honor 7X BND-L34**Honor 7X BND-TL10**Honor 8 FRD-AL00**Honor 8 FRD-AL00**Honor 8 FRD-AL00A**Honor 8 FRD-AL10**Honor 8 FRD-DL00**Honor 8 FRD-L02**Honor 8 FRD-L04**Honor 8 FRD-L04**Honor 8 FRD-L09**Honor 8 FRD-L09**Honor 8 FRD-L14**Honor 8 FRD-L19**Honor 8 FRD-L19**Honor 8 FRD-TL00**Honor 8 FRD-TL00**Honor 8 Lite PRA-AL00**Honor 8 Lite PRA-AL00X**Honor 8 Lite PRA-TL10**Honor 8 Premium FRD-L19**Honor 8 Pro DUK-L09**Honor 8 Youth**Honor 8 Youth Edition PRA-AL00**Honor 9 Lite LLD-AL00**Honor 9 Lite LLD-AL10**Honor 9 Lite LLD-L21**Honor 9 Lite LLD-L22**Honor 9 Lite LLD-L22A* *Honor 9 Lite LLD-L31**Honor 9 Lite LLD-L31**Honor 9 Lite LLD-L32**Honor 9 Lite LLD-TL10**Honor 9 Premium STF-AL10**Honor 9 Standard STF-L09**Honor 9 STF-AL00**Honor 9 STF-AL00**Honor 9 STF-AL10**Honor 9 STF-AL20**Honor 9 STF-L09**Honor 9 STF-L14**Honor 9 STF-L19**Honor 9 STF-L29**Honor 9 STF-L39**Honor 9 STF-TL10**Honor 9 Youth**Honor 9 Youth LLD-AL00**Honor 9 Youth LLD-AL10**Honor 9i**Honor 9i LLD-AL20**Honor 9i LLD-AL30**Honor 9i RNE-L22**Honor 9i RNE-LX2**Honor 9N Leland 2**Honor Changwan 7A AUM-TL20**Honor Changwan 7C LND-AL30**Honor Changwan 7C LND-AL40**Honor Changwan 7C LND-TL00**Honor Changwan 7C LND-TL10**Honor Changwan 7C LND-TL40**Honor Changwan 7C LND-TL40**Honor Changwan 7X BND-AL00**Honor Changwan 7X BND-AL10**Honor Changwan 7X BND-TL10**Honor Magic NTS-AL00**Honor Note 10 CN RVL-AL09**Honor Note 10 RVL-A10**Honor Note 10 RVL-AL09**Honor Note 8 Premium Edition EDI-AL10**Honor Note 8 Standard Edition EDI-DL00**Honor Play**Honor Play**Honor Play COR-AL00**Honor V10**Honor V10 BKL-AL00**Honor V10 BKL-AL20**Honor V10 BKL-L09**Honor V8 KNT-CL00**Honor V8 Premium Edition KNT-AL20**Honor V8 Standard Edition KNT-AL10**Honor V8 Standard Edition KNT-L09**Honor V8 Standard Edition KNT-TL10**Honor V8 Standard Edition KNT-UL10**Honor V9 DUK-AL10**Honor V9 DUK-AL20**Honor V9 DUK-AL20**Honor V9 DUK-AL30**Honor V9 DUK-L09**Honor V9 DUK-TL30**Honor V9 Premium DUK-TL30**Honor View 10**Honor View 10 BKL-L09**Honor WaterPlay 10.1**Huawei 5c Pro**Huawei G8 RIO-LO1**Huawei G9 Plus MLA-TL00**Huawei G9 Plus MLA-TL10**Huawei G9 Plus MLA-UL00**Huawei Honor 9 Lite Dual LLD-L21**Huawei Nova 2s HWI-AL00**Huawei Nova 2s HWI-TL00**Huawei P10 Selfie BAC-L03**Huawei Sensa 4G LTE H715BL**Huawei Straight Talk H715BL H715BL**Maimang 5 MLA-AL00**Maimang 5 MLA-AL10**Maimang 5 MLA-CL00**Maimang 6 RNE-AL00**Mate 10 AL00**Mate 10 ALP-AL00**Mate 10 ALP-L09**Mate 10 ALP-L29**Mate 10 ALP-TL00**Mate 10 L09**Mate 10 L29**Mate 10 Lite L21**Mate 10 Lite RNE-L01**Mate 10 Lite RNE-L02**Mate 10 Lite RNE-L03**Mate 10 Lite RNE-L21**Mate 10 Lite RNE-L23**Mate 10 Porsche* *Mate 10 Porsche Design - BLA-L29**Mate 10 Pro A09**Mate 10 Pro AL00**Mate 10 Pro BLA-A09**Mate 10 Pro BLA-AL00**Mate 10 Pro BLA-L09**Mate 10 Pro BLA-L29**Mate 10 Pro BLA-TL00**Mate 10 Pro L09**Mate 10 Pro L29**Mate 10 TL00**Mate 9 BLL-L23**Mate 9 Lite BLL-L23**MATE 9 MHA-AL00**MATE 9 MHA-AL10**MATE 9 MHA-AL10A**MATE 9 MHA-AL10B**MATE 9 MHA-AL10C**Mate 9 MHA-L09**MATE 9 MHA-L09**MATE 9 MHA-L09B**Mate 9 MHA-L29**MATE 9 MHA-L29**MATE 9 MHA-L29B**MATE 9 MHA-L2AB**MATE 9 MHA-TL00**MATE 9 MHA-TL00A**Mate 9 Pro LON-AL00**MATE 9 Pro LON-AL00A**MATE 9 Pro LON-AL00B**MATE 9 Pro LON-AL00C**MATE 9 Pro LON-AL00D**Mate 9 Pro LON-AL10**MATE 9 Pro LON-CL00B**MATE 9 Pro LON-L09A**MATE 9 Pro LON-L09B**Mate 9 Pro LON-L29**MATE 9 Pro LON-L29A**MATE 9 Pro LON-L29B**MATE 9 Pro LON-L29C**MATE 9 Pro LON-L29D**MATE 9 Pro LON-TL10B**Mate RS**Mate RS Porsche**Mate RS Porsche* *Mate RS Porsche NEO-AL00**MediaPad M2 7.0 PLE-701L**MediaPad M2 7.0 PLE-703L**MediaPad M2 7.0 PLE-703LT**MediaPad M2 8.0 Pro JDN-L01**MediaPad M2 M2-A01L**MediaPad M2 M2-A01w**MediaPad M3**MediaPad M3 Bach-W01**MediaPad M3 Bach-W09**MediaPad M3 BTV-DL09**MediaPad M3 BTV-W09**MediaPad M3 CPN-AL00**MediaPad M3 CPN-W09**MediaPad M3 Lite 10 BAH-AL00**MediaPad M3 Lite 10 BAH-L09**MediaPad M3 Lite 10 BAH-W09**MediaPad M3 Lite 8.0 CPN-AL00**MediaPad M3 Lite 8.0 CPN-L09**MediaPad M3 Lite 8.0 CPN-W09**MediaPad M3 Lite HDN-L09**MediaPad M3 Lite HDN-W09**MediaPad M5 Lite 10**MediaPad M5 PRO CMR-AL19**MediaPad M5 SHT-AL09**MediaPad M5 WiFi SHT-W09**MediaPad T3**MediaPad T3 10 AGS-L03**MediaPad T3 10 AGS-L09**MediaPad T3 10 AGS-W09**MediaPad T3 AGS-L03**MediaPad T3 AGS-L09**MediaPad T3 AGS-W09**MediaPad T3 BG2-U01**MediaPad T3 BG2-U03**MediaPad T3 BG2-W09**MediaPad T3 KOB-L09**MediaPad T3 KOB-W09**Monet MON-L19**Monet MON-W19**NATASHA NTS-AL00**Nova 2 BAC-L21**Nova 2 Lite LDN-L22**Nova 2 Lite LDN-L23**Nova 2 Lite LDN-L29**Nova 2 Lite LDN-LX2**Nova 2 Lite LDN-X22**Nova 2 PIC-AL00**Nova 2 PIC-CL00**Nova 2 PIC-CL10**Nova 2 PIC-L09**Nova 2 PIC-L29**Nova 2 PIC-TL00**Nova 2 Plus BAC-AL00**Nova 2 Plus BAC-L01**Nova 2 Plus BAC-L02**Nova 2 Plus BAC-L03**Nova 2 Plus BAC-L09**Nova 2 Plus BAC-L21**Nova 2 Plus BAC-L22**Nova 2 Plus BAC-L23**Nova 2 Plus BAC-TL00**Nova 2i L02**Nova 2i L22**Nova 2i RNE-L22**Nova 3 PAR-AL00**Nova 3 PAR-LX1**Nova 3 PAR-LX1M**Nova 3 PAR-LX9**Nova 3 PAR-TL20**Nova 3e**Nova 3e ANE-AL00**Nova 3e ANE-L21**Nova 3e ANE-L22* *Nova 3e ANE-LX1**Nova 3e ANE-LX2* *Nova 3e ANE-LX2J* *Nova 3e ANE-LX3**Nova 3e ANE-TL00**Nova 3i INE-LX2**Nova CAN-AL00**Nova CAN-AL10**Nova CAN-L1**Nova CAN-L11**Nova CAN-L12**Nova CAN-L13**Nova CAN-L2**Nova CAN-L3**Nova CAN-TL10**Nova CAN-TL20**Nova CAZ-AL00**Nova CAZ-AL10**Nova Lite 2 704HW**Nova Lite 2 LA1**Nova Lite PRA-LX2**Nova lite+ TRT-LX1**Nova Plus L01**Nova Plus L02**Nova Plus L03**Nova Plus L11**Nova Plus L12**Nova Plus L13**Nova Plus MLA-L1**Nova Plus MLA-L11**Nova Plus MLA-L12**Nova Plus MLA-L13**Nova Plus MLA-L2**Nova Plus MLA-L3**P Smart FIG-L01**P Smart FIG-L02**P Smart FIG-L03**P Smart FIG-L11**P Smart FIG-L21**P Smart FIG-L22**P Smart FIG-L23**P Smart FIG-L31**P10 Lite PRA-LA1**P10 Plus VKY-AL00**P10 Plus VKY-L09**P10 Plus VKY-L29**P10 VTR-AL00**P10 VTR-L29**P20**P20 AL00**P20 L09**P20 L29**P20 Lite AL00**P20 Lite ANE-L01**P20 Lite ANE-L01* *P20 Lite ANE-L02**P20 Lite ANE-L03**P20 Lite ANE-L12**P20 Lite ANE-L21**P20 Lite ANE-L22**P20 Lite ANE-L23**P20 Lite ANE-L23**P20 Lite ANE-L42**P20 Lite ANE-LX1**P20 Lite ANE-TL00**P20 Lite LX1**P20 Lite LX2**P20 Lite LX3**P20 Pro**P20 Pro AL00**P20 Pro AL01**P20 Pro CLT-L01J**P20 Pro CLT-L04* *P20 Pro CLT-L04C**P20 Pro CLT-L0J* *P20 Pro EML-L22**P20 Pro L09**P20 Pro L29**P20 Pro TL01**P20 Standard EML-TL00* *P9 EVA-AL00**P9 EVA-AL10**P9 EVA-L09**P9 EVA-L09* *P9 EVA-L09J**P9 EVA-L19**P9 EVA-L29**P9 EVA-TL00**P9 lite mini SLA-L02* *P9 lite mini SLA-L03**P9 lite mini SLA-L22**P9 Plus VIE-AL10B**P9 Plus VIE-AL10C**P9 Plus VIE-L09**P9 Plus VIE-L29**PSmart+ INE-LX1**Texas A1 H1611**Trinity TRT-AL00**Trinity TRT-TL00**Y6 2015 SCC-U21**Y6 2018**Y6 2018 ATU-L11**Y6 2018 ATU-L21**Y6 2018 ATU-L22**Y6 2018 ATU-LX1* *Y6 2018 ATU-LX3**Y6II CAM-L03**Y6II CAM-L03E**Y6II CAM-L21**Y6II CAM-L22**Y6II CAM-L23**Y6II CAM-L32**Y6II CAM-L53**Y6II LYO-L01**Y7 2018 LDN-LX3* *Y7 2018 London LDN-L03**Y7 Prime**Y7 Prime (2018) LDN-L21**Y7 Prime (2018) LDN-TL10**Y7 Prime LDN-L01**Y7 Prime LDN-L03**Y7 Prime LDN-L21**Y7 Prime LDN-LX1**Y7 Prime TRT-L53**Y7 Prime TRT-TL00**Y9 2018 FLA-AL00**Y9 2018 FLA-LA10**Y9 2018 LX1**Y9 2018 LX2**Y9 2018 LX3Y9 FLA-L22**Y9 FLA-L23*   *WARNING : IMEI               Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI Repair is        Intended    to     Repair IMEI to its Original IMEI Written in  Phone       Back .* *                 We are not responsible for any Problem caused by mis-using      this          Function. User will be Sole Responsible for any  illegal      Activity   done   by     using this Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.  * *D o w n l o a d L i n k* **  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*** *-: Buy Now | Official Website :-* *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -: Official Support : -  Official Indian Support forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Offical Turkey Support Forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   -: Official Resellers :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -: Official Telegram News Channel :-   Telegram Channel :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * -: Official Telegram Help & Support Group :-   Telegram Channel :-  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## محمد جبر

هل يصلح لهاتف SM-G610F

----------

